
Ask HN: Startup Idea – Income/expense smoothing for freelancers/SMBs? - judlaw
We&#x27;ve been freelancers for a decent chunk of our lives, and have faced irregular income and resulting financial anxiety for the most part. We&#x27;re now devising ways to make that income&#x2F;expenses consistent and eject &quot;stockpiling syndrome&quot;. We were hoping for some feedback from the freelance&#x2F;SMB community about this, would this be of interest? 
Eternally grateful for your responses, stay safe!
======
verdverm
If money is already an issue, why would I want to give you a cut?

I think the effort is better spent developing one's self and brand so that
work comes in faster than can be handled

~~~
judlaw
Not sure where the impression of giving a cut is involved, there is no mention
of that in the description?

Re your point, developing ones brand does not discount the possibility of
falling into a blind spot anyway, it is one of the side effects of a sporadic
cashflow lifestyle.

